# Help Id My Full Hunter,,,



## diver81 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I can't even tell if it is a watch from that picture :dontgetit:


----------



## diver81 (Aug 31, 2009)

mutley said:


> I can't even tell if it is a watch from that picture :dontgetit:


yeah sorry about that,,was struggling getting the pics on,,,did the links work??

will hopefully take you to the pics (that you can see)

sonny


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

diver81 said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > I can't even tell if it is a watch from that picture :dontgetit:
> ...


yup, links good.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

diver81 said:


>


You had missed the img & /img from the pics.

As for Id'ing the watch, sorry I can't help there


----------



## diver81 (Aug 31, 2009)

mutley said:


> diver81 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


thank you,,,no worries,,i tried and failed to get this id'd before,,really wanted to find out about the alex clacher...and a date,,,,hope some one can help...


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, looks like a standard centre seconds English lever wristwatch, you can start and stop the watch with the little lever on the side but guess you knew that......... 

As for "Alex" chap he is probably the Jeweller or retailer at the time, like "James Walker" or "H. Samuel" of our day,

Lovely watch and worth a few bob


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

I can't really make any details from your pics I'm afraid

What does it say on the dial and is the dial perfect (no cracks) and is the movement working?

However, I believe it to be what is known as a doctor's watch and it does have a 18ct case.

The chain I suspect is solid gold as well and that compass fob is highly sort after by collectors

So all in all, you have a very expensive set there, Â£1000+, I would certainly get it valued and make sure it is adequately insured.

Chris


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

diver81 said:


> http://www.myalbum.c...to-ALAVHVIH.jpg
> 
> http://www.myalbum.c...to-IHYVT7K8.jpg
> 
> ...


Hello

I can only give a little information.

you probably know anyway.

If I have read the stamping properly (my eyes are ****) case mid left :- JR = James Robertson, (casemaker/ Goldsmith Registered 1873 ).

case mid right, 18 = 18ct . 3 wheat sheaves = Chester assay office. The crown =gold . And the letter K (serif ) is the date letter for 1893.

I have no idea what the 164 (top) or 13 (bottom) indicate

The writing on the movement :- ALEX CLACHER . GLASGOW.

Clacher probably bought the movement (not quite finished)from somewhere in mid England, (this area was most prelific for movements at this time)

and finished it to his satisfaction in Glasgow.(it is unlikely he made the movement from scratch. lots of Scottish watchmakers bought part finished movements from England and finished them across the border in their own name)

I cannot find Clacher as a registered watchmaker anywhere but that only means he was not registered,, not that he wasn't a watchmaker.

I hope this is of some help.

If I have anything wrong someone is more than welcome to put me straight. we are all here to learn.

It's a nice piece of kit,I wish it were mine.

good luck


----------



## diver81 (Aug 31, 2009)

EddyW said:


> diver81 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.myalbum.c...to-ALAVHVIH.jpg
> ...


hi there

thank you for that,,i knew a few bits but not all,,on the inside of the cover there is a very small engraving,you can just make it out in one of the pics,maybe the owner done it for it security or a service mark?? yes it is perfect no scratches etc,,i dont believe the compass is a match to the watch but they have been together for a very long time,,asked for some info a long time ago on a different site and just got ppl trying to get me to sell it(i dont think so)a few desperate for compass an chain for some reason,,,the compass is in great condition an looks so much older than the watch,is there a way of dating the compass??? thanks to everyone whos whos commented.every one helps )

sonny


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

diver81 said:


> EddyW said:
> 
> 
> > diver81 said:
> ...


Hiya.

Have a look and see if there are any assay marks/hallmarks on the compass case it may give a rough idea as to the date.

If you google "British hallmarks/gold. you can find out what you need to know,www.britishhallmarkingcouncil.gov.uk/publications/hallm...

the scratched engraving is probably a service mark from a watchmaker it tells them what and when it was done/by who

hope this helps


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

The marks scratched into the case are commonly servicing marks, (as already mentioned) alternatively, they may be pawnbrokers marks, from where the past owner fell on hard times and may have had to hock his watch.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

The marks on the watch that are scratched in (probably with a screwdriver or knife) would have been either watchmaker's or pawnbroker's marks. These were common back in the old days. I have a watch or two with such marks on them. They're a sign that the watches were either looked after...or were the property of someone hard on his luck!


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

nice watch and some great info provided by the gang. :notworthy:


----------

